# dove



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

I am looking to adopt a female white dove. I have three white doves now one pair and one single male. I have been looking but cant seem to find anything close by.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can try your local humane society...and or craigslist..?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

You would probably have to ship, but these guys (especially George Schutt) have beautiful birds.) Do be warned though--Mr. Schutt's birds aren't tame when you get them. 

http://www.dovepage.com/buy/index.html


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Libis said:


> You would probably have to ship, but these guys (especially George Schutt) have beautiful birds.) Do be warned though--Mr. Schutt's birds aren't tame when you get them.
> 
> http://www.dovepage.com/buy/index.html


Thanks for the site.some very nice birds. The place i go to now for food and birds does not get doves that often and when they do they sell quick. They have a good price $10 a bird.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> you can try your local humane society...and or craigslist..?


I have tried both no luck.


----------

